# US Acoustics Back In Business????



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

And just when I thought they were gone for good and here they are again. Can we really scratch this timeless company off of the list of gone but not forgotten companies of the past or is this another futile attempt to stay alive with gear that won't match or exceed it's past reputation? Either way, it's good to see them trying to make a comeback! 

Amplifiers by US Acoustics | Car Audio


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, I will say that their naming convention for the amps is unique. Mike, Andrea, Wendy, Lisa. Kinda interesting, but if they aren't coming out of the ZED factory I'm out.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The lack of being Zed built or name labels doesn't mean much these days... plenty of successful amplifiers on the market that doesn't have his name on them.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is kind of interesting. I'm surprised they're doing a/b amps at all. Not sure about the names. I guess they're trying to be unique? And mentioning Zed....They appear to be located only about a 20 minute drive from each other.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

There is one of these 4 channels on eBay or was last nite. Ad on there listed it as a factory refurb I think the price was $119 shipped.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> There is one of these 4 channels on eBay or was last nite. Ad on there listed it as a factory refurb I think the price was $119 shipped.


Yeah... I saw that. Funny thing is it's from Audioclinic. The same guy that repairs old US Acoustic amps.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, here is the link

US Acoustics 4 Channel Amplifier | eBay


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

They dont look to be anything special to me.


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

Im pretty sure Visonic is the new name of alphasonic/ US Acoustics.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Bayboy said:


> Yeah... I saw that. Funny thing is it's from Audioclinic. The same guy that repairs old US Acoustic amps.


Both US Acoustics and Audioclinic are located in Camarillo, CA. I would guess he either works or worked for them.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Very true about ZED being the build house, I guess I just long for the old days. 

Looks like Barbara Ann has band pass filters on 2 channels. I can't find a decent pic of the side panel though.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

cleansoundz said:


> They dont look to be anything special to me.


I do like the simple look.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Well the proof would be in the pudding. They could be crap or they could be decent. I'm just surprised they're back.... thought they was long gone. If that's good or bad, only time & a seasoned guinea pig will tell.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

soccerguru607 said:


> Yes, here is the link
> 
> US Acoustics 4 Channel Amplifier | eBay


The one thing I noticed was the fuse rating on this 4 channel was 3x35. Very high for a 400 watt 4 ohm design compared to the Zed built goodies of the past.

I think the Zed built usa4080 had a 35 or 40a rating.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> The one thing I noticed was the fuse rating on this 4 channel was 3x35. Very high for a 400 watt 4 ohm design compared to the Zed built goodies of the past.
> 
> I think the Zed built usa4080 had a 35 or 40a rating.



The fuse ratings on all of the current amps seem to be higher when using the age old guestimate. If it puts out rated then it's a plus. The cost of them isn't.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

why assume these aren't Zed designs?

these would appear to be the repackaging of a successful AB board, in a familiar footprint.

it says "US Engineered" and may well be a limited release of amps using old stocks and maybe a new heatsink extrusion.

of course, all speculation but if the first person selling them appears to be the guy that repairs this company's previous designs, it may be these are the first samples and he was the QC guy on this side of the ocean to see if the shipment can ship or not.

they may have flew these over for testing, before the container is off the dock?


anyways, I'm happy to see a company make whatever limited production it can in the old school form factor, with superior specs.

we've got plenty of amps available in flea markets with the big heatsinks, but not that many with great specs or performance.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Can someone buy and test them out and report back?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I doubt that many people are in the market for A/B amps like those. Many are going towards all of the newer class D amps and you can't really blame them. If they can find the same output & comparable sound in a much smaller package without all of the heat issues then it only makes sense. I'm surprised US Acoustics hasn't tried that venue.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> I doubt that many people are in the market for A/B amps like those. Many are going towards all of the newer class D amps and you can't really blame them. If they can find the same output & comparable sound in a much smaller package without all of the heat issues then it only makes sense. I'm surprised US Acoustics hasn't tried that venue.


I was thinking the same thing. Th


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i might have the get that 2500 watt amp.. its a perfect match for my ultimos. its even got my name on it haha


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

cleansoundz said:


> Can someone buy and test them out and report back?


Because I'm curious I just bought Barbara Ann. I'll test and work that slut when I get her then report back.........

I'll post up some gut pics when I get it as well.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Really like the look of them. Simple clean lines. Would love to see a review of the AB and D.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

63flip said:


> Really like the look of them. Simple clean lines. Would love to see a review of the AB and D.


If it's a copy of the Zed a/b design I'm sure it'll be great. I'm still wondering about the over 2x fuse rating...........different PS?

Guess we will see..........

Would be great if it is another Zed design but I'm not thinking it is


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I have plenty of the Zed USA series a/b amps to compare it to so we will see.........

From the site I'm assuming the mono amps are class d and the two and four channels are a/b.......


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DBlevel said:


> Because I'm curious I just bought Barbara Ann. I'll test and work that slut when I get her then report back.........
> 
> I'll post up some gut pics when I get it as well.


hey now, barbara is a nice lady


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> hey now, barbara is a nice lady


Not when I'm done with her.......


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> ...... I'm still wondering about the over 2x fuse rating...........different PS?




I have my doubts as to Zed having anything to do with them, but optimistically residing on they are keeping up their standards as far as value. With that I'm suspecting they'r underrated although still keeping A/B inefficiency in mind. The price throws me off though.

Someone alluded to Visonik earlier without giving any reasons for such thoughts. I tried to view any resemblance to past amps only to find the Butterworth xover. Not sure there's enough justification in that unless they are willing to divulge more.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Visonik is old news.

Designs/names/brands copyrights can I'm sure be bought/sold at will........

Copying to an extent of the Zed Audio designs of the past I'm sure can be done as well to an extent..........

Maybe more so Visonik than Zed but that's me.

I'm guessing the next week or so this beast will arrive and the fun will begin.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know where they got the Visonik idea from not that it's impossible. Just didn't see any resemblance. Oh well.... you'll have a lot of people in anticipation for sure!


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

There are still many people who are very uncertain of or downright unwilling to try a full range Class D amplifier.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

To be fair, they're keeping within their offerings from the USX/USB lines if viewed in that way. Those did have A/B fullrange & D mono amps and did quite well on the market.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> I have my doubts as to Zed having anything to do with them, but optimistically residing on they are keeping up their standards as far as value. With that I'm suspecting they'r underrated although still keeping A/B inefficiency in mind. The price throws me off though.
> 
> Someone alluded to Visonik earlier without giving any reasons for such thoughts. I tried to view any resemblance to past amps only to find the Butterworth xover. Not sure there's enough justification in that unless they are willing to divulge more.


Very curious to see what you think of the amp. I do love the understated look. And I did send mantz a email to see if he will confess any involvement at all. you never know. They are almost neighbors after all.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> Very curious to see what you think of the amp. I do love the understated look. And I did send mantz a email to see if he will confess any involvement at all. you never know. They are almost neighbors after all.



Lol, I've started the email game myself...........


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> Lol, I've started the email game myself...........


You mentioned USX/ USB...the USX were Zed but USB were not....Am I thinking right?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Funny you guys mentioned that... I was tempted to email Audioclinic and ask since he has repaired numerous amps including US Acoustics. At the same time I was a bit leery of asking since he's selling them though that's probably without good reason. He's usually cool to deal with.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

ou812 said:


> You mentioned USX/ USB...the USX were Zed but USB were not....Am I thinking right?


Correct... well at least the USX before the light strip. Still, in my USB amps the board still reads USX, just not Zed so not sure how much if anything changed except for manufacturer. As far as I know the design is still the same. It was for that reason alone many snubbed their nose at those latter lines. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> You mentioned USX/ USB...the USX were Zed but USB were not....Am I thinking right?


I never mentioned either one. 

I think if you ask neither one was actually designed and/or built by Zed. Possibly but if I remember right neither one of the USX or USB were but I'm not 100% sure................

The USA series is the only line I know for sure were designed and built by Zed Audio.

Just like the Lanzar OPTI line everyone claims was built by Zed. That man branded all his electronic boxes with his name or some corney saying.

This is the model/line Lanzar I'm referring to........


I've owned many of the OPTI models listed above and never seen his name or branding on any!


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> Correct... well at least the USX before the light strip. Still, in my USB amps the board still reads USX, just not Zed so not sure how much if anything changed except for manufacturer. As far as I know the design is still the same. It was for that reason alone many snubbed their nose at those latter lines. Never had a problem with them.


And wasn't there a UST line that had Zed on the board? I swear I remember Audioclinic selling them yrs ago and they had posted pics. Unless he or they do have access to parts left over on the shelf?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> Correct... well at least the USX before the light strip. Still, in my USB amps the board still reads USX, just not Zed so not sure how much if anything changed except for manufacturer. As far as I know the design is still the same. It was for that reason alone many snubbed their nose at those latter lines. Never had a problem with them.


Any gut pics of the USX or USB boards?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

There's a list floating around somewhere that has all of the amps he helped design and for several companies including Boss. Whether they all had Zed's actual name on the board is one thing, but I believe the list was compiled by Zed himself. Will have to find it if I can...


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> I never mentioned either one.
> 
> I think if you ask neither one was actually designed and/or built by Zed. Possibly but if I remember right neither one of the USX or USB were but I'm not 100% sure................
> 
> ...


I know he built the original run of the USX. I remember it used to be on his site in his history so to speak.



Found it....



USACOUSTICS
THSE AMPS HAVE BEEN REFURBISHED BY ZED AUDIO. WE ARE THE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS OF THESE AMPLIFIERS. 
THE “USA” SERIES ARE THE OLDER SERIES AND HAVE LOW PROFILE HEATSINKS, IDEAL FOR FITTING UNDER SEATS. THEY COME IN GREY OR CHROME AS SHOWN
THE “USX” SERIES HAS A MUCH LARGER BLUE PAINTED HEATSINBK AND THERE ARE 2 TYPES OF AMPS. THE USX2050,2080,2100,2150,4065,4085 ARE ALL MOSFET AMPLIFIERS.
THE USX600F,800F AND 1000F ARE NO COMPROMISE HIGH END AMPS VERY SIMILAR TO THOSE WE BUILT FOR HIFONICS, RODEK, AUTOTEK ETC. THEY ALL HAVE FULLY REGULATED POWER SUPPLIES AND USE EXOTIC CIRCUITRY FOR THE AUDIO AMPLIFIERS INCLUDING THE USE OF THE SUPER HIGH POWER TOSHIBA OUTPUT TRANSISTORS.
PLEASE NOTE THAT NEARLY ALL ARE IN THEIR ORIGINAL BOXES, BUT THE BOXES ARE NOT IN PRISTINE CONDITION. SOME DO NOT HAVE THE ORIGINAL MANUALS AND SO WE SUPPLY COPIES.

COMPANY MODEL PWR/CH 4ohm PWR/CH 2ohm QTY PRICE

USA 2100 100w x 2 150w x 2 2 $55 G

USA 2200 200w x 2 300w x 2 14 $99 G

USA 2200 200w x 2 300w x 2 9 $99 C

USA 2300 300w x 2 450w x 2 14 $139 G

USA 4050 50w x 4 75w x 4 5 $60 G

USA 6300 50w x 4 75w x 4 3 $129 G 5ch AMP
+150w x 1 +250w x 1
G = GREY HEATSINK
C = CHROME HEATSINK
THE FOLLOWING SECTION – THE AMPLIFIERS ARE IN GIFT BOXES



USX 2050 50w x 2 75w x 2 4 $45

USX 2080 80w x 2 120w x 2 4 $55

USX 2150 150w x 2 250w x 2 18 $89

USX 4065 65w x 4 90w x 4 10 $80

USX 600F 200w x 2 300w x 2 23 $130

USX 800F 300w x 2 400w x 2 25 $158

USX 1000F 400w x 2 500w x 2 0 $195


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

ou812 said:


> And wasn't there a UST line that had Zed on the board? I swear I remember Audioclinic selling them yrs ago and they had posted pics. Unless he or they do have access to parts left over on the shelf?



There is/was a UST amp for sale on ebay not too long ago. I have no clue as to what they are... never saw them on any retailer's offerings. One thing that I have to say is Zed or no Zed, US Acoustics has never made any bust of an amp that I can remember. It was the consumers that decided that fate by choosing only Zed branded amps.... I don't think that was a fair assessment.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> Any gut pics of the USX or USB boards?



I'm sure there's some on Ampguts. Unfortunately you have to pay to see them now IIRC. I think there's another site from another country that has pics. Not sure if those amps are on there.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Those models are listed on the USA manuals but similar to the Hifonics issue were failure to pay the invoices caused a end in production by Zed Audio. Which is why the Gen X is last in Zed production and as hard or harder to find than others.

I would still request pics of the boards of the USX/USB.......

Let the amp porn begin!!!!!!!


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> There is/was a UST amp for sale on ebay not too long ago. I have no clue as to what they are... never saw them on any retailer's offerings. One thing that I have to say is Zed or no Zed, US Acoustics has never made any bust of an amp that I can remember. It was the consumers that decided that fate by choosing only Zed branded amps.... I don't think that was a fair assessment.


I owned several USA's but none of the USX or non Zed models. I can say the USA's were like tanks. My son still has the ones that were mine.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> I'm sure there's some on Ampguts. Unfortunately you have to pay to see them now IIRC. I think there's another site from another country that has pics. Not sure if those amps are on there.


I have access to ampguts. I want pics posted in thread.....


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Ahhhh... here's the more complete list I was referring to:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-discussion/48776-listing-amps-zed-made.html


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> Ahhhh... here's the more complete list I was referring to:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-discussion/48776-listing-amps-zed-made.html


Yeah...you have to read through the whole thread to get them all. the original post is of the ones he had for sale. there were a lot more.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed... I'm really liking the idea of a US Acoustics comeback.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> I never mentioned either one.
> 
> I think if you ask neither one was actually designed and/or built by Zed. Possibly but if I remember right neither one of the USX or USB were but I'm not 100% sure................
> 
> ...


Sorry....I think Bayboy mentioned them.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> Ahhhh... here's the more complete list I was referring to:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-discussion/48776-listing-amps-zed-made.html


Impressive list but no pics........


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> I never mentioned either one.
> 
> I think if you ask neither one was actually designed and/or built by Zed. Possibly but if I remember right neither one of the USX or USB were but I'm not 100% sure................
> 
> ...


Now that I re-read your post he didn't make that amp in the pic. he never built one of the Opti's with an X in the model number. He did 500.2 not 500 x 2. Just an example. He did the whole line with the decimal point. 100.4, 200.2, 500.2 and 1000.1. I think he might have done a smaller 2 channel as well.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> Now that I re-read your post he didn't make that amp in the pic. he never built one of the Opti's with an X in the model number. He did 500.2 not 500 x 2. Just an example. He did the whole line with the decimal point. 100.4, 200.2, 500.2 and 1000.1. I think he might have done a smaller 2 channel as well.


Yea I figured but folks continue to list it as a "Zed built" amp. 

I never say anything as it's not worth arguing over the interwebs........


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

They do sound very good tho lol........


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> Impressive list but no pics........


Not much but here's an early model USX board

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-amp-guts-us-acoustics-usx2080-zed-audio.html

USB boards in an old sale thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s/52068-us-acoustics-usb-4085-usb-4065-a.html


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Anymore USX models?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

AmpGuts.com


AmpGuts.com


AmpGuts.com


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Some good Usacoustics pics in this thread as well. Actually I own several amps in this thread.


ESX and ZED branded Zed amp pic's. Who has some clean ones? - ZED Audio - SSA Car Audio Forum


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> Anymore USX models?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../82645-us-acoustics-usx-2100-needs-fixed.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/43498-tc-sounds-u-s-acoustics.html

It appears as stated earlier due to legal reasons that Zed's name was removed from the boards. Only thing remaining is "Engineered In The USA" which is the same thing the USB series states. Early signs of outsourcing I suppose. It should be that the later amps were built in Korea which isn't supposed to be a bad thing, but that's conveniently overlooked by some.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone care to comment why the board on my usa2300 is also marked model 1000?

Ratings on both are the same only power output is different.

What makes them so different?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> Anyone care to comment why the board on my usa2300 is also marked model 1000?
> 
> Ratings on both are the same only power output is different.
> 
> What makes them so different?


I have seen this and wondered the same thing. Same board different components? More pics of the 2300 please. I always wanted one but refused to pay the asking price.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../82645-us-acoustics-usx-2100-needs-fixed.html
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/43498-tc-sounds-u-s-acoustics.html
> 
> It appears as stated earlier due to legal reasons that Zed's name was removed from the boards. Only thing remaining is "Engineered In The USA" which is the same thing the USB series states. Early signs of outsourcing I suppose. It should be that the later amps were built in Korea which isn't supposed to be a bad thing, but that's conveniently overlooked by some.


I've never ran any of the USX/USB models due to the fact I felt they were on the edge of the Zed contract.

The Zed name could have been removed due to contract issues. None the less design might have been there but outsourcing always means the possibility of inferior not the same components used in manufacturing is always a possibility.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

From my understanding, a lot of the board designs were reiterations that carried over to later models with small differences. While the Zed branding was lost the overall performance changed slightly. Perhaps the later amps were more regulated & not underrated like the USA series...  Quite understandable for Zed collectors, but nonetheless even the later offerings stayed pretty solid as far as durability.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> I have seen this and wondered the same thing. Same board different components? More pics of the 2300 please. I always wanted one but refused to pay the asking price.


I will always pay the asking price for a 2300 if reasonable 

I am looking for two 2200 and two 2300 chrome models myself. Would also buy any grey 2300's........

More gut pics coming of the 2300.........


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Actually pics in link from another forum..........


US Acoustics USA2300


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> I will always pay the asking price for a 2300 if reasonable
> 
> I am looking for two 2200 and two 2300 chrome models myself. Would also buy any grey 2300's........
> 
> More gut pics coming of the 2300.........


US Acoustics USA2200 ZED Audio Free Shipping | eBay


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> US Acoustics USA2200 ZED Audio Free Shipping | eBay


That's mine lol. You interested?

I have three of them.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> I will always pay the asking price for a 2300 if reasonable
> 
> I am looking for two 2200 and two 2300 chrome models myself. Would also buy any grey 2300's........
> 
> More gut pics coming of the 2300.........


When I ran all USA series Usacoustics the only one I was in need of was the 2300. Unfortunately the only really good condition one I could find had a price tag higher than the ESX 275.2 in near mint condition that I found. I also had access to a near mint 120.4 at the same time. the choice was easy although I still have a soft spot for Usacoustics.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> That's mine lol. You interested?
> 
> I have three of them.


I knew that had to be someone from DIY.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> When I ran all USA series Usacoustics the only one I was in need of was the 2300. Unfortunately the only really good condition one I could find had a price tag higher than the ESX 275.2 in near mint condition that I found. I also had access to a near mint 120.4 at the same time. the choice was easy although I still have a soft spot for Usacoustics.


I understand......

I have a current build in process using four USA series amps. Hopefully finalized and installed by the end of July. The 2300 is part of the build........


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> I knew that had to be someone from DIY.


Of course it was me lol 

And yes trades would be any chrome USA series amps......


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> That's mine lol. You interested?
> 
> I have three of them.


LOL.... didn't know. There seems to be an influx of USA series for sale on there right now, but I've had enough of collecting old amps right now. If only they were compact enough to use them all and.that's the only downfall.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> Of course it was me lol
> 
> And yes trades would be any chrome USA series amps......


Never had a chrome or polished aluminum as they really are. I can't imagine what the asking price would be for a bnib polished.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't someone just e-mail Zed and ask if they had anything to do with these new amps?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

mires said:


> Can't someone just e-mail Zed and ask if they had anything to do with these new amps?


At least 2 of us did. I am sure whoever gets a response the result will be here.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

mires said:


> Can't someone just e-mail Zed and ask if they had anything to do with these new amps?





ou812 said:


> At least 2 of us did. I am sure whoever gets a response the result will be here.


Indeed.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

ou812 said:


> At least 2 of us did. I am sure whoever gets a response the result will be here.


Gotcha. I'll be looking forward to a reply. I guess I am one of the few who IS looking for new A/B amps.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> Never had a chrome or polished aluminum as they really are. I can't imagine what the asking price would be for a bnib polished.


Many not pictured ..........




Preliminary install.............


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

My 6300 isn't pictured but will be installed in my wife's car in the next month or so.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Being optimistic should include that they're not Zed designed, just rather consistent with US Acoustic's known quality.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Previous install. USA 2100 on tweets, 4050 bridged on mids and 2150 on a DIYMAR12.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> Previous install. USA 2100 on tweets, 4050 bridged on mids and 2150 on a DIYMAR12.


Lots of clean power and a bad a$$ setup!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe you should trade some of those ESX amps for some US Acoustic amps


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

PM me your email if interested in a PDF of the manual for the USA series amps......


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> Lots of clean power and a bad a$$ setup!


Thanks. That setup sounded great.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> Maybe you should trade some of those ESX amps for some US Acoustic amps


Not sure about that. If I ever get out of car audio they're going to go to one of my sons.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> PM me your email if interested in a PDF of the manual for the USA series amps......


Thanks but I actually have an original manual that came with the 4050. It's actually an alphasonik badged 4050. Almost mint off CL for $20!


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> I never mentioned either one.
> 
> I think if you ask neither one was actually designed and/or built by Zed. Possibly but if I remember right neither one of the USX or USB were but I'm not 100% sure................
> 
> ...


The zed ones looked kind of the same as those but had one side of the heatsink taller than the other.


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

porn


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

nutxo said:


> porn


Are those squirrel cage fans? Looks bad ass though!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

nutxo said:


> porn


Sweet. I remember your system from SSA I think. I raise you......


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah,. You couldnt see it fom outside the car with untinted windows even







I live in the hood and my rack was like that for a few years . parked on the street with no alarm and I had no issues.

Anyways. I would give the new ones a shot. Maybe later though. Right now Im looking for a 2 channel eclipse fujitsu yadda yadda for my sub..


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to the review thinking about this works amp also.


DBlevel said:


> Because I'm curious I just bought Barbara Ann. I'll test and work that slut when I get her then report back.........
> 
> I'll post up some gut pics when I get it as well.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

So has anyone received a reply from Mantz? I won't hold a candle to it on that one, but again... if it tests fine I suppose that is all that should matter. A/B amps are still in excess on the market so setting itself apart should be goal.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ou812 said:


> Sweet. I remember your system from SSA I think. I raise you......



The 120.4 is a sweet amp! Not sure of another 4 channel amp you can actually bridge into one channel.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

Is USA Acoustics the same as the old _Coustics_ stuff?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> The 120.4 is a sweet amp! Not sure of another 4 channel amp you can actually bridge into one channel.


The only other one I know of is the ESX Q60.4.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tweeky said:


> Is USA Acoustics the same as the old _Coustics_ stuff?


No it's not.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> So has anyone received a reply from Mantz? I won't hold a candle to it on that one, but again... if it tests fine I suppose that is all that should matter. A/B amps are still in excess on the market so setting itself apart should be goal.


No response.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

ou812 said:


> No it's not.


Thanks, I was hoping it wasn't.:laugh:


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Though they existed at the same time, they're two separate companies.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> So has anyone received a reply from Mantz? I won't hold a candle to it on that one, but again... if it tests fine I suppose that is all that should matter. A/B amps are still in excess on the market so setting itself apart should be goal.


No response yet.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Figures... don't think he would waste his time on something he probably has nothing to do with. 

On another note, has anyone ever tried the USG series? What was up with those?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

The seller on ebay posted up one of the new mono blocks........

Who wants to try that one out lol?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Bayboy said:


> Figures... don't think he would waste his time on something he probably has nothing to do with.
> 
> On another note, has anyone ever tried the USG series? What was up with those?



I've never tried any from that series.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> The seller on ebay posted up one of the new mono blocks........
> 
> Who wants to try that one out lol?


I hate to be skeptic, but how would these become refurbs so quick if they've never really been on the market? If they were manufacture defects wouldn't they be considered b-stock or is Audioclinic the official b-stock shop now?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Fedex delivered the amp this morning. Soon as I open the box I seen this........



Opened it up and will get more pics later. Got work this morning.........


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks classy!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It appears that Audioclinic replied to a question on the sale page:

"Q: I see this amplifier is one of the new models. How similar is the board design to the classic Zed designed amplifiers? Do you know who designed these new amplifiers or what build house they are out of? Thanks.	Jun-30-14
A: This amp uses the same design concept as the older ZED amps with Class AB topology, full complimentary output stage and bi-polar output devices for best sound quality. The design engineer is a former engineer from ZED, however as with most amplifiers, they are manufactured in Asia under close scrutiny to preserve high quality. Unfortunately, most consumers are not prepared to pay the added cost of audio equipment manufactured in the US."

Hmmm... Really not saying much except it is obvious Zed didn't have anything to do with this amp. However, what I do notice is that he states the outputs are now bi-polar rather than the mosfet the later USX blue light strip & USB claims. So that does show a reversion to the originals somewhat as they were bi-polar. How true to performance is that?? Any tech heads here want to chime in?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll get some gut pics of the one I have tonite when I get home.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't wait to see some pretty insides. Looks like he still has the four channel and mono available.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

In for more info & pics....


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok here we go.........


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

More..........


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not a tech, but is that dual power supplies?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

waiting for the tech guys to comment but that is one of the classiest new amps I have seen in a while.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I am not a tech. I can't comment on the internals. 

I'll hopefully have time Wednesday or Thursday to try this in the car. 

I'm looking forward to hearing it after looking inside.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

May have missed it, but can you confirm if channels 3 & 4 can be bandpassed?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

dallasneon said:


> May have missed it, but can you confirm if channels 3 & 4 can be bandpassed?


I'll have to check.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

dallasneon said:


> May have missed it, but can you confirm if channels 3 & 4 can be bandpassed?


Yes they can......


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

To me it looks like a counterfeit Alpine amp.....crap.


I say that because I have seen a counterfeit apline amp and it appears to be the same construction quality. That doesn't mean it has to sound bad.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I want to hear impressions of it once it's put through the paces.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

In for your thoughts on it once installed


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

looks like a decent old school amp.

from what I understand, the bi-polar transistors are more easy/forgiving in design, less finicky than mosfet.

sort of a return to the past, maybe these amps will have old school sound, nice and fat and round, full and rich and chock-o-lit, drink it slow because it's quik..


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

On a side note I picked up a minty korean built usg2000d today. I don't know why they call it a 2000d . It says 1200 watts all over the box.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Was that the one that was on ebay for some time?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone own a model 1000? If so any possible way to get some gut pics? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

DBlevel said:


> Anyone own a model 1000? If so any possible way to get some gut pics? Thanks in advance.


try ampguts. They have a pic of a 1000d


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

nutxo said:


> try ampguts. They have a pic of a 1000d


That ones different. 

The board on my 2300 is also stamped model 1000. I would really like to see the board for an actual 1000, I think it might be the same as the usa1000.

The 1000d is shorter and the board is very different from the 2300 board. I think the 1000d is a class d design as well.


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

Obviously, these amps get sourced from Saga, a chinese OEM manufacturer.

heatsink: -M91-800.4-M91-

and internals: -M99P-4804-M99-

are pretty similar.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

WHOOP! There it is!


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> WHOOP! There it is!


Meh. I wanna hear from the guy that bought one before I judge based on where it was manufactured.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

nutxo said:


> Meh. I wanna hear from the guy that bought one before I judge based on where it was manufactured.


That's not to say it is a bad amp, but it does make you question Audioclinic's words on who engineered it. He could be correct as we all know how the industry works... but still.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Got the amp wired up yesterday. I don't have the fancy technical vocab to describe everything so...........

Started off bridging this at 4 ohms on the dyn 172's and was somewhat surprised. Was very good on the midbass, seems to be underrated quite a bit and still clean sounding. 

Next ran this stereo on AP AR3a's and Dyn 102's. Again definately underrated and clean sounding. Detailed on the higher end with still clean lower end on the mids. I would say it's easily closer to 125 x 4 (maybe a little more) than the 100 x 4 ratings in the manual.

Can't say it's as good as the older Zed Audio/USA made US Acoustics but still an all around good sounding amp. She stayed cool thought the day, never got hot but really wouldn't expect it to get hot in these configurations. Worth the price, to me, yes...........underrated with plenty of headroom and still clean sound.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That's refreshing.... being a good deal is questionable though. If the b-stock price was the normal then yeah. Not sure what the actual retail goes for, but I probably wouldn't pay more than the refurbish price.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

didnt read everything on this thread, but there are alot of companies that make a come back and are not the same company. Someone knows that a certain brand has name recognition and buys the rights to it.

electrolux is a good example.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

esx is another.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I really wouldn't expect it to be the same, but the value & quality of product shouldn't stray far either.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> I really wouldn't expect it to be the same, but the value & quality of product shouldn't stray far either.


why? look at MB Quart. They were a fantastic product in the early 90's, now they are hoo-hum at best. They got bought and quality took a nose dive


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I am talking about what should be stringent goals, not what actually happens. 

If a company is taken over, bought out, under new management, etc... then it should be striven towards NOT straying too far from itself IF it has already built a good rep. There is no denying that is not the way it always goes and that some are driven into the ground. 

However it may be, it is somewhat overly optimistic that a comeback decades later would include exact products when there may be issues of patents, finances, and whatnot. At that point, all one can hope for is close to the same level of quality, or one that isn't too far off with a price tag to match. That is being more realistic.


What you speak of is oranges & apples so to speak. In your example, MB Quart was a high end company which may have been hard for Maxxsonics to finance or even replicate. Perhaps they shouldn't have taken it over so that puts them in somewhat of a dark light for having done so. As for US Acoustics, great amps, but never have been considered high end. In fact, they've always have been budget amps with great performance for the dollar. That shouldn't be hard to finance or replicate so expectations should NOT be so high. Time will tell.


----------



## bass4life (Jan 28, 2014)

Soundstream uses the same board in the tarantula series amps the ta4.720 and you can get the ta4.720 on amazon now for $140.00. Here's the tarantula guts


----------



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

The image of the amp they have on their site, the internals look much like my Soundqubed Q1-2200D.



SkizeR said:


> i might have the get that 2500 watt amp.. its a perfect match for my ultimos. its even got my name on it haha


----------



## bass4life (Jan 28, 2014)

There all based off the same design with tweeks here and there


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

So I've had some correspondence with US Acoustics, I asked for some additional information on the big ben amp, I was sent this attached PDF file which seems like it covers the endplates for Big Ben, Nick, and on the second page Lisa. There is some chinese text(I assume) at the bottom of the document but obviously I have no idea what it says considering I'm not even sure if its chinese or something else. Lanna Nicholls is who sent this to me, so the possibility of Mike Nicholls being the one running the new US Acoustics seems very high. 

Based on this pdf I'd venture to say the picture of amp guts they're using on the website for big ben is inaccurate as the power & rem wire layout is slightly different. Also the RCAs are vertically stacked in this pdf as opposed to horizontally as depicted in the amp internal picture on their site. Also noticed it has a balanced line in next to the RCAs, when I asked I was told its a standard balanced in, thats all. Also the speaker terminals are to accept 8awg wire and the power 0awg.

I have one on the way, waiting for their shipment to arrive in a week or two I was told.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

I shot a few questions over to them and had some additional responses, I inquired about the caps they use, how much influence they have over the options when ordering an amp from a buildhouse, etc. This was the response

"The electrolytic caps are the local equivalent of what is available over here. Most caps are made by a handful of manufactures and have a private label put on them.
What is important is the temperature rating, life cycle, ripple current and ESR (equivalent series resistance). The caps used meet all these requirements.

Anyone can have as much or as little influence over the design of an amp as they want. Most manufactures do not have an Engineer and let the build house have complete control over the design and assembly of the amps they sell.

US Acoustics have a large role in the design of our amps. Our Engineer worked for ZED Audio back in the 80's and 90's on many designs including the original US Acoustics amps.
Each model has gone through several iterations of prototype's until we were satisfied with the end product."

Additionally since I have one on order I was updated, I don't know if anyone else has one on order either, but here goes:
"I am just waiting for them to clear customs and be delivered. They have been off loaded from the cargo ship and are in a intermediate warehouse.
I hope to have them and ship by Wednesday." Apparently there was some delay because of a wicked typhoon in asia, and it looked like it really did a number over there, but based on the timeline it seems these were already well on their way, perhaps the cargo ship route changed to avoid the typhoon which is all that caused the delay. Never thought a typhoon in asia would affect an order for something I'm waiting for, how times have changed


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

This is interesting news. Always loved every US Acoustics amp I've used in the past, and would be excited to incorporate their new products into a future build.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

Not mine, but one of their resellers I believe got a pair of them mounted and posted a picture up, the actual models look different than the media they have on their site, it looks pretty nice IMO

edit: added second shot


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

I received my amps today, missing the vibration dampeners on the feet, and the power input on the big ben is a little marred up, I assume from rough handling during the chinese QA process. Both amps were missing the rubber mounting pads.

*Here* is a google album of a few pics I took of the amps when they came in.

Oh the remote bass level knob, which I probably will not be using, was marred as well, nicks in the metal on the face. IDK if this was from shipping or not, but it was just loose in the box inside of a plastic baggie. I'm sure it was flying around in there.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you had an opportunity to try them out yet?


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

I have them 90% installed, the sub amp is going, the highs amp is mounted, and I ran the wires, I just have to..... terminate the speaker wires in some fashion to a connector I have, then hook it in instead of the factory highs amp. Then i need to make sure my dsp is still right i haven't touched it in so long. The sub amp is amazing so far. Sorry not much more I can report, been so busy!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Any more updates? I'm looking at a pair of Barbara Ann, and possibly the Mike mono for an upcoming install.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll give this old thread another bump in hopes of revival. 
Would like to hear some reviews of the new versions of these amps after having them installed for some time. I'm looking closely at the "Mike" amp myself.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I used a Lisa for 9 months or so. First it powered a set of passive components and bridged the other 2 channels to a subwoofer; then an active 2-way front stage. I liked it, but it got replaced for a few reasons: I wanted something smaller to hide under the seat, I wanted more power, and it made a little hiss that was only detectable in the garage. 

I replaced it for a brief spell with a PDX F4, and finally with an XD 400/4 that I think will be a permanent fixture. I found the Lisa to be less transparent than either of those mentioned above, but it still sounded good...just not as good as those. Then again, moar power so not really fair. The Lisa ran much cooler than the PDX and about the same as the XD - which is pretty nice for old-school A/B topology under a seat without much room to breathe. 

Once my warranty expires, I'll tear it open & take some pics, but that'll be around a year from now, so don't hold yer breath. Oh, I also had a question that I sent to the manufacturer and got a reply from Mike Nicholls. So there's that. All told, it's as good as any A/B I've ever owned for the class. I can't say whether it's as good as the older models, but seriously considered buying another before deciding to go all Class D. I'd recommend it to anyone considering a lower-priced A/B.


----------



## wrxkyle (Feb 8, 2011)

anyone have more input on these? i wonder how they stack up to the zapco st4x sq that did well in the affordable amp shootout.
considering a lower powered 4 channel to replace my large footprint avionixx axa 440.4 that just doen't fit nicely anywhere in the audi. trying to make use of the side pockets for amps to keep the spare and the avionixx is just too big


----------

